# "YIKES" Angel fish Spawning photo



## PanzerFodder (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi All.

Managed to get a half decent shot of my Zebra AF spawning on the filter intake pipe.

Not sure what to make of this as I was sure it was a male, untill last night!!! "LOL" 

I don't know if the eggs are furtile or not, as the male (I thought this one was female untill this happened) is not very old (I bought him as a tooney about 4 months ago), but he looked like he was doing what a male is supposed to do as the eggs were being layed  .

Today a few of the eggs have turned bright white and the largest part of the batch look a little darker now than they did as they were being layed! I have never had an Angelfish spawn on me before so am not sure what they are supposed to look like at 24 hours old 

Also I'm a bit worried about doing this weeks W/C incase I upset them?










Thanks for looking...PanzerFodder...


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Great pic! From your description of the eggs it sounds like you have a pair -- the dark eggs are fertile. Congrats!

I'd say wait until the eggs have hatched and the parents have moved the wrigglers before you do your water change. It looks like the eggs are near the surface and you definitely don't want to expose them to air. Smaller water changes may be less stressful for your fish -- you don't want to get a young first-time pair like that stressed and confused about what they are supposed to be doing.


----------



## PanzerFodder (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the advice bae  .

Not holding any high hopes for a hatch ATM as a few more have turned white since my first post, have included a photo showing the amount of white eggs after 24 hours of the spawn, I can keep my figers crossed but I think the male is just a bit to young ATM.
On the plus side of things, at lease it looks like I have a Zebra/Blusher pair  which I am very pleased about as I want to try to breed clowns in the future 










Thanks Again...PanzerFodder...


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice photos! I hope all works out well with the fry.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The fish in the picture is not a zebra, but rather a common angel that may have gold in it.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Looks like you have enough good eggs to produce more fry than you'll have room to raise, so you're doing well there. The parents may be having a bit of trouble following the brooding program if they aren't eating the dud eggs, but if they don't get it all right this time, they'll probably do better with subsequent spawns as they mature.

Exciting, isn't it?


----------



## PanzerFodder (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the advice All .

When I got home from work today, the whole batch of eggs had turned white appart from about 5, also noticed that some of the duds are getting fungus on them  so would this be a good time to remove the filter pipe and clean it?.

If you look at the photo, the female is still trying to fan them, I think she must be clinging on to some kind of fishy last hope  and I worry it will stress her out if I get rid of the eggs before she is ready to let them go?  .

Photo taken 40 hours after spawning, 99% of eggs have turned white. 









Thank for reading this...PanzerFodder...


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks like the male is shooting blanks lol
Hopefully he will get it right next time.


----------



## PanzerFodder (Oct 15, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Looks like the male is shooting blanks lol


Shooting blanks Indeed!, here's a photo of him laying eggs on my Anubias plant  lol










I can see a large batch of female Anglefish coming up for sale soon, coz my tanks seem to be full of them  

Cheer's...PanzerFodder...


----------



## Web Wheeler (May 13, 2006)

BillD said:


> The fish in the picture is not a zebra, but rather a common angel that may have gold in it.


The fish in the photo looks like a Zebra Angelfish to me. See The Angelfish Society Phenotype Library Zebra/Stripeless Locus


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for the correction Web. The angels that used to be sold as zebras years ago had thinner stripes.


----------

